# Farlowella Twig Cat sucking on my other fish..



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I've had a Farlowella in my tank for about 2 months now, it has become very active and is pretty entertaining to watch cling onto the numerous live plants in my 29g tank. It's also picked up the habit of sucking onto the sides of my fish and clinging onto them as they swim, until the fish shakes it off. Is this something I should worry about? I don't know if it has the capability of harming my other fish. You can tell it annoys the other fish because they shake around until it comes off. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

It's sucking off the slime coat of your other fish stressing the hell out of them. It may even get to the point of killing your other fish. Strange, My Farlowella has never displayed such behavior.


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah, I kinda assumed it was after their slime coat. Guess it's time to donate him back to the store! How sad, haha. Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah once they do that they can't really be kept with other fish because they'll keep doing it. It's unfortunate =(


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I had a pleco who started sucking on discus. I had to remove him quickly before the other plecos got wise. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Strange to see a Farlowella do that...typically its because it is malnourished. Surprising to see a Farlowella do it considering its supposed to be peaceful and a strict herbivore.


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

It's definitely not underfed, it has a lot to feed on so it's real unfortunate it's just got a bad attitude


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Just to make sure, you have been feeding it veggies right?


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

For sure, and there's live plants with algae on them that keeps it busy as well.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

do you ever feed actual veggies?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

I've heard about this parasitic behaviour sucking on slime coats of larger fish before in BN plecos and even otos who are supposed to be practically strict herbivores. They really aren't though... Algae is full of tiny critters called "Aufwichs" (sp?) so algae eaters are more of what you'd call micro-predators. I think you'll find that otos (and your Farlowella cat) will eat things like tubifex, corydoras eggs, and I read somewhere that someone even reported seeing one eat live bloodworms. 

Try feeding some protein-rich foods, and see if that takes care of the problem?


----------

